

Ask PG: Can we have a feature to save links in Hacker News? - spif

It is often near impossible to find useful links back after a few days.<p>Reddit has a feature where you can save a link. It would be very helpful to have this same functionality in HN. I know there's heaps of services like Del.icio.us and Ma.gnol.ia, but in the vain of keeping things simple.
======
yters
Are you talking about comment links? Upvoting saves normal submissions, which
is part of the philosophy.

~~~
spif
Wow, I've never seen that in my settings.

Ok.. so it's already there, I guess that changes my question to:

"Can we have a top level link to our saved articles?"

------
Harkins
Install the del.icio.us browser extension and tag 'em YCHN. Using an existing
service that works well is simpler than cloning the site piece-by-piece.

~~~
pius
Even that's superfluous. Just go here and you've got your saved links:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/saved?id=Harkins> (replace Harkins with your
username)

------
goofygrin
Or, there's this thing... that most browsers already have built in.

Bookmarks?

:D

~~~
spif
okay smartiepants... point taken, but organizing those is lame.

~~~
goofygrin
The solution isn't yc then it's your browser.

